# Woodworking New Brunswick



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

Are there any woodworkers (cabinetmakers specifically) working or making a living with woodworking? I am and have been looking for info on Jobs in New Brunswick, Canada (and surrounding provinces), by what I mean is average pay, job opportunities, education/qualification needed or restrictions, or if there is any work in the cabinet making/custom woodwork area at all there.

I have looked on the internet at various job finding web sites, and have found a thing or two but no definite information on wages, and whatnot. Not to mention I am hearing conflicting accounts (because of conditions of the economy) that there is no work, and then the next thing I read is that Canada is looking for handworkers…. very contradicting.

Its all very confusing (because of perhaps too much info available-ton of articles to read if you google jobs in canada) and I was just curious if anybody here can give me the straight dope?-on custom woodwork job opportunities or even instructional positions I am open to anything and am getting the itch again to move this time to Canada! (perhaps)

maybe someone knows someone who know someone who needs german know how ;-) who know?


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Isn't Rob Cosman in New Brunswick? I don't think he does "production" work, but he might have contacts in the area. He has always been helpful and nice when I have contacted him about other topics.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks to the feedback Mike! I will try and give him a ring or drop an email.


----------

